# Plastic debris blocking shower valve.



## RollinSoLo (Sep 22, 2009)

Has anyone ran into this problem before?
Hot water line on the shower valve is blocked by plastic .Blockage removed valve and finish reassembled weeks later blockage comes back. 

I also am considering I did not flush the line enough and possibly debris still remained after I cleared the initial blockage.
Keep in mind the blockage was so large I had to cut open the wall and dissemble the pipe to the hot water side . 
I tried clearing it through the normal means but the debris was to large to do so.


I thought maybe since both blockages occurred on the hot water side that maybe the water heater might be the issue is there such a thing as plastic eroding from the water heater?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

dip tube


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

i cant think of anything Plastic inside a Water Heater:whistling2:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

dip tube like Ilplumber said. Had a plastic marble or ball which was the heat trap installed in the nipple on the hot side of the water heater to go all the wat to the tub valve and stop. Was on a State water heater. They started giving us a 5.00 rebate on each heater to remove them before installation during their recall. Wow! Thanks a lot State. ( sarcastic )


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> dip tube


What did you call that guy?:laughing:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Here is some good info for you Rollinsolo...
Dip Tube Information Page

Sad when a home inspector teaches a plumber...:whistling2:


----------



## RollinSoLo (Sep 22, 2009)

I understand the diptube issue, but this is different. What was in the line had the consistency of a plastic bag or shredded clear tape that copper is bundled with.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What he said.



ILPlumber said:


> dip tube


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

RollinSoLo said:


> I understand the diptube issue, but this is different. What was in the line had the consistency of a plastic bag or shredded clear tape that copper is bundled with.


Rotten kids. I had plastic bags stuffed in all my pipes on one job that we left uncapped overnight. We don't do that anymore.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

DANG WAL-MART! First they kill out all the local grocers and now they are taking over our water lines... what is next?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

hE COULD BE DAPNUTS?


----------



## RollinSoLo (Sep 22, 2009)

This is what is blocking the hot water. 
The home was built in 79 as far as I know no major plumbing work has been done. 

Lovely .


----------



## NickTex (Jun 18, 2008)

Dip. Tube.

And electrolysis on that galv strap holding the shower riser.

And a piss poor solder job.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

i would agree it looks like dip tube. check the dip tube in the heater and you will see for sure.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Dip tube , are they running out of hot water quick?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

damn, there gonna hafta re-tile now


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

looks like thy needed a fire extingisher!!!!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Lucky it made it that far...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

How many alarms did the local fire department go on that unsweating job?:whistling2:











Sheesh...:whistling2:


----------

